# Chinese Dress



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2006)

So how many designers does MAC work with at Fashion Week?  The backstage photos show that Diesel, Luca Luca, and Heatherette (I think) are using their products.


----------



## user2 (Feb 8, 2006)

Not actually a designer but a very own MAC bodypaint fashion show celebrating Chinese New Year!

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english...ent_516962.htm


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW!  Thanks for posting that Vuitton!  Those pics are amazing!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 8, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Glow (Feb 8, 2006)

In my Fashion magazine (canadian print. It was either Mischa Barton or Jessica Stam on the cover.) they had a list of how much stuff they went through
Like 250 lipsticks
A TON OF EVERYTHING.


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 8, 2006)

Body painting is one of my favorite things to do...you really get to stretch your creative and artistic skills...beautiful pictures!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Feb 8, 2006)

I want to say that they do 300 shows, but I could very well be wrong. lol


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW. the picture on page 2 is absolutely stunning.


----------



## lara (Feb 8, 2006)

The pearl design on pages three and four is to die for!


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree with Lara, it made me blink and look at it again. Wouldn't it be amazing to be able to do that?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, those were awesome...it would be cool to be able to do that!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 9, 2006)

Those pictures are all just amazing! I especially love the one girl with all the pearls...that's so stunning!


----------



## Villainiss (Feb 9, 2006)

I am such a big fan of body painting, although it is such a bear to do!  It takes a looooonnnggg time to get done, but the aftereffects are worth it.  I love that you posted these photos!

BTW - if any of you have ever attended the Makeup Artist's Tradeshow (here in the US, it's in Pasadena), at the MAC booth, they usually do a live demonstration, that takes up most of the day.  It's cool to walk by throughout the day to see the different stages as it progresses.  Fascinating stuff!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 10, 2006)

omg i love the pics vuitton


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I Love Love Love The Pearl One!!!!!!!


----------



## thoxxa (Feb 10, 2006)

Very gorgeous ! Really art work


----------



## twelfth of never (Feb 12, 2006)

*sighs* I'd love to be able to pull off wearing nothing but makeup! These are stunning.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 16, 2006)

i know MAC did the Baby Phat show as well this year cause my friend whos a trainer did that show.


MAC did this body painting for the MAC store opening in Shanghai and the theme is called "Chinese Dress", this is where the Fashion Week idea sprung from. My region's trainer took part in Chinese Dress- Fashion Week and brought back all these amazing pictures.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 17, 2006)

that is the one my trainer did


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 17, 2006)

just becuase im so proud of her thats my friend Cindy aka MAC Trainer with a nanette Lepore model!

just had to share!


----------



## whosheis (Feb 17, 2006)

hmm i just realized my friend helped out on the pearl one lol. stupid me. gonna go bug her about that. she was pretty hyped about it the week before. lol so proud of her.


----------



## pucci (Apr 24, 2006)

*Aussie Fashion Week  (Heaps more MAC body paint pics)*

Thought some of you might be interested  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ETA:

Here's a link to pics of the whole installation.

http://www.six6photography.com.au/Fa...tallations.htm


http://entertainment.news.com.au/sto...004640,00.html





China doll ... Melissa Darmawan is painted in traditional Chinese dress 


April 24, 2006

CALL it the great haul of China - with some of the world's biggest-spending fashion buyers arriving in Sydney today for Australian Fashion Week, the red hot money is expected to come from a powerful delegation of Chinese retailers.
As the Asian giant takes to capitalism with vigour, local fashion - like uranium and natural gas - appears set to be next on China's shopping list.

Franky Chic is poised to be the most powerful person in the front-row as Fashion Week takes to the catwalk this week, as he prepares to buy up big for department store chain MFG (Milion Fashion Group).

Championing Hong Kong designs until now, the retail chain, which also has stores in Milan, Moscow and Taiwan, has shown strong interest in Australian fashion labels.

"Australia appeals to them because of the price point. Much more affordable than European designs for example," IMG Fashion Asia Pacific international marketing director Jodi Pritchard said.

Austrade, the Federal Government's export promotion agency, will bring a record number of 27 buyers from China, who arrive on Wednesday morning, to AFW this year.

China, especially the city of Shanghai, is considered the hottest market for international fashion at the moment.

Luxury brands like Gucci, Chanel and Prada are rushing to set up shop in the newly-opened economy, where increased affluence has consumer spending sky-rocketing.

Austrade's chief economist Tim Harcourt said recent figures show China, currently our second biggest trading partner, is expected to become our largest export market in five to six years.

And Australian labels are not wasting any time, with no less than four designer shows this week taking inspiration (or flattering a few wallets, perhaps) from China.

International cosmetics giant, M.A.C will showcase its tribute to the Orient tonight, when 12 models will be body-painted in traditional Chinese dress.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Apr 24, 2006)

the artwork on her looks GREAT! thats what i call talent


----------



## lara (Apr 24, 2006)

I know a couple of the artists working on that tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so, so glad I'm having a quiet Fashion Week this year. Working shows that end before the sun goes down = bliss!


----------



## Verdigris (Apr 24, 2006)

Heeeey, that's my av! Obviously I don't post enough. 

Have fun and good luck to everyone at the Fashion show!  I'm on the other side of Oz, no chance of getting there.
The MAC body paint artwork is fantastic!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 24, 2006)

wow.


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 24, 2006)

Grace Lee, one of the senior artists here in Canada, painted the famous red chinese dress at the event in Shanghai, I think it was last year.  I had the pleasure of having her in my class at the MAC update training last week.  Wow!  Talk about talent.  I wonder if she is also working on this event.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 25, 2006)

wow, that is beautiful. I love it.


----------



## pucci (Apr 27, 2006)

I added another link that has heaps more pics.


----------



## modernclassics (Apr 29, 2006)

that's some talent right there...

I wish MAC would open a free standing store in China. Did you guys know there's only one counter in the whole Chinese mainland? Thankfully it's in Beijing (where I live part time) but it's in this really crowded mall and I hate going there! If MAC opened a free-standing store I'd be


----------



## FlaLadyB (Apr 30, 2006)

Love the PICS!!  I actually have 12 postcards plus one about the collection from that special night! I posted 2 of the postcard pics in my TRAINCASE -- will post the whole set shortly. They ARE gorgeous works of art!


----------



## FlaLadyB (May 1, 2006)

here is the postcard that was made for the model you see posted:


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

*mac online: chinese dress?*

Did anyone else notice the "Chinese Dress" bit on the maccosmetics.com splash (opening) page? What is this about? When I click it, it re-routes to the main page. 


hmm.. another y-kei thing?


----------



## bebs (May 17, 2006)

same here... but dont have a clue as to what it is.. probley just a glitch


----------



## carol (May 17, 2006)

I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary.  What does it look like?


----------



## msthrope (May 17, 2006)

the chinese dress was some body painting done for fashion week in NYC and in australia by MAC pro artists.  there is a thread around here somewhere about the australian week for certain.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 
_the chinese dress was some body painting done for fashion week in NYC and in australia by MAC pro artists.  there is a thread around here somewhere about the australian week for certain._

 

You're right, and here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...fashion  +week


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 17, 2006)

There was talk about this on MUA yesterday here's a pic mdmbutterfly369 took of her screen.




and here's the thread
http://makeupalley.com/board/m.asp/id=37589959/iPN=1/


----------



## asteffey (May 17, 2006)

oh alright, i guess they haven't put the link through yet.


----------



## GreekChick (May 17, 2006)

I hope you guys find the link, the pics are amazing! They showed them to us at update but they didnt mention if it was open to the consumer...MAC also had Chinese dress postcards with body painting on them, they were absolutely beautiful! Again, I hope someone finds the link as it is absolutely worth seeing!!!
***EDIT ***: I found a link here for you with some pictures of the chinese models, its stunning...btw u dont have to click on install, the site opens automatically...
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english...ent_488817.htm


----------



## PrettyinPink (May 17, 2006)

Thank you GreekChick for the link...those pics are outstanding! Very impressive! My fav is one is "The Wave". Makes me wish I had the postcards now.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 19, 2006)

Thanks Greek Chick! I like the peonies one. Everything is so colorful.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2006)

I love the "dragon".  It's so intense, so sexy.


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_ne...ess/index.tmpl


----------



## juli (Jul 18, 2006)

so what is it suppose to be?  a new mini collection or just a tease??? or is it suppose to be nothing... if something like that is on opening page its usually a collection. no?


----------



## lola336 (Jul 21, 2006)

*chinese dress*

I went to the site..and I remember this link being on the site once before and not working. Well it seems to be working now. It's when they painted the girl's bodies. I remember seeing it on a video..right?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_ne...ess/index.tmpl

Noir is my favorite


----------



## hulagirl (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw the Chinese Dress pictures on the MAC website...and they are truly amazing. What artistry! I was wondering, though...do you think they'll come out with a Chinese Dress color story/promotion? I would love to see a collection on this....


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 27, 2006)

Chinese Dress was when MAC senior artists painted traditional chinese dresses on models for the launch of the MAC Shanghai store. They also recreated MAC chinese dress for the launch of Olympus Fashion Week in the spring. To my knowledge there will be no collection/color story/promotion.


----------



## msthrope (Jul 27, 2006)

if you do a thread search you will find a couple of threads about the chinese dresses.


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 27, 2006)

*Chinese Dress coming soon????*

I got an email from MAC PRO today about Chinese Dress...it showed a bunch of painted models, and said 'coming to select locations in 2006).   What does this mean?    Has anybody actually 'seen' this?  Is it a collection, or just art???


----------



## roxybc (Sep 27, 2006)

Scroll down to the very bottom of this thread where it lists similar thread subjects and you will find all the info there.


----------



## lsperry (Sep 27, 2006)

I read the previous threads about Chinese Dress....They just brought up more questions. Maccosmetics.com website says "Launched in Shanghai, Chinese Dress will appear in select destinations throughout 2006." "What" will appear??!! A new collection??!!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 27, 2006)

probably just a book or something on the subject. they showed us the video on it at our update. it was WAYY intense. it was just body painting of chinese dresses on women using mac chroma cakes and paints and crystals. so gorgeous...  i dont think it has anything to do with a collection though...


----------



## ellesea (Dec 10, 2006)

I saw this on the MAC website and am thoroughly confused. 

The photos are absolutely BEAUTIFUL and they said the "Chinese Dress" will appear in select stores.  But what exactly is it? Just postcards? I don't see a Color Storie going along with it?....


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesea* 

 
_The photos are absolutely BEAUTIFUL and they said the "Chinese Dress" will appear in select stores.  But what exactly is it? Just postcards? I don't see a Color Storie going along with it?...._

 
The models aren't wearing Chinese Dresses... they are wearing makeup AS the Chinese Dresses... and ONLY makeup.


----------



## msthrope (Dec 11, 2006)

there are a couple of other threads on this topic if you do a search.

chinese dress was for fashion week in NYC and later in australia earlier this year.  the models were all bodypainted by MAC pros.


----------



## ellesea (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_The models aren't wearing Chinese Dresses... they are wearing makeup AS the Chinese Dresses... and ONLY makeup._

 
that's why I put "Chinese Dress" in quotes and was asking more information about it.


----------



## ellesea (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msthrope* 

 
_there are a couple of other threads on this topic if you do a search.

chinese dress was for fashion week in NYC and later in australia earlier this year. the models were all bodypainted by MAC pros._

 
I did do a search and did not come up with any threads on this. But thanks for the info.


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesea* 

 
_I did do a search and did not come up with any threads on this. But thanks for the info._

 
Using keywords "chinese dress" in the search function I found 7 revelant threads. Thank you for asking though, it gave me a chance to merge all of the threads on this topic. You'll find all the information you need within this thread now.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 18, 2006)

I do have all the Chinese Dress photos under My Traincase -see my signature-  I do own all 12 of the cards and the main presentation card.  They were released for the opening of MAC in Shangahi in 2005. It also had an opening here in New York. I have not seen where anybody got the cards at any MAC store even though they were/are on the web site. 

Barb


----------

